# Styrofoam block print on cheap canvas dropcloth for wall decor



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Yo Ho Halloweeners,

Well wasn't sure if this would go under props, parties, or tutorials. So planning on a pirate party this year and needed something to spruce up the garage space, but we are thinking of moving within the next year so not big or costly. I built a sunken pirate ship bow a few years ago using a canvas dropcloth as a skin on the pvc frame. For that I used the wood graining tool and it was a long slow process. For this a sourced some cheap 12x9 canvas drop cloths. I then carved a 2 foot x 6" pink foam board with a chunky wood grain pattern and attached a 2x2 across the back for handling and support. Painting the block face with a roller and then using it as a large print block, I ended up with this on one canvas. Maybe I'll carve a second board to get some more variation then just the flip and shorten with just one block. Took about 3 hours over 2 days, my knees can only take so much even with foam pads. Only 3 more to go. ps. I don't think this would pass fire marshal inspection for a garage haunt, but it is just for a party with friends.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a great idea! I am an artist in real life, so I love this solution - it's a giant block print!

I'm so sorry it's causing you some pain and distress, but that's also pretty darn common for us home haunters. It ain't a *real* home haunt til you can brag about your injuries.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Perfect timing on this post PirateDex! I've been trying to figure out a way to do this. Thank you!


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

That is very well done. plus under low light any issuses with it will dissappear. I have a degree in theater design, meaning I was trained to do this type of thing and I think you did a great job. I am going to be doing this for next year so i can expand in to my garage. I just do not have the space to store 4x8 foam walls. I would suggest using a 1 x3 frame and stapling to the frame before you paint. then use glue and water mix on the cloth so that it will tighten up. after this dries it will be tight and ready to paint. funny thing is that i only use my degree for this type of thing. please keep up the great work.


----------

